# Comparison



## vermillion (Apr 25, 2009)

I think these two pictures really show the huge difference.
What do you think?
I always always scared I would gain in weird places. 
But it was pretty evenly distributed...save my belly. 

View attachment 369375b5.jpg


View attachment dyana777.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've said it before, but I'm gonna say it again:

Holy sweet jesus _fuck _you're hot.


----------



## GermanChris (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank god for the good distribution!
As you know where you will put on the pounds you should gain even more!

Chris


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

You are so very beautiful... just who anyone in this world with half a brain would want. I bow down before you!!!


----------



## natasfan (Apr 25, 2009)

:eat1:wow
you have gained tons
:eat1::eat1::eat1:
congratulatios


----------



## Mack27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I think that the contrast is striking. You're gorgeous in both pics.


----------



## MisterGuy (Apr 25, 2009)

So so so so so hot. 

I hate to post the obvious questions, but I'll do it anyway--how much do you weigh in each pic and do you have a specific goal?


----------



## Tracii (Apr 25, 2009)

I think you look great, it went to the right places girl!!
Just gorgeous.


----------



## Russ2d (Apr 25, 2009)

Your belly is wonderful... very hot, great gain :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 25, 2009)

From a very strong 9.9 to... well, 17... I guess. The scale is 10.

All right, to be serious...
That is just... _*me*_ like


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 26, 2009)

The huge difference is that about have the boards now want to lick your hoo-hah. =o


----------



## the hanging belly (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd kill to have a belly like yours! Lucky girl


----------



## kojack (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, I'd have to agree. I don't post much, but I had to come out of the woodwork and say goodness.. that's the hottest tummy I've seen in a long time. Long dark hair... goodness. You're a hottie.


----------



## Jigen (Apr 26, 2009)

I have seen your videos on Youtube. You are great!


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 26, 2009)

vermillion said:


> I think these two pictures really show the huge difference.
> What do you think?
> I always always scared I would gain in weird places.
> But it was pretty evenly distributed...save my belly.



I am suddenly beginning to hear voices in my head... telling me to move to Seattle... :wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Apr 26, 2009)

I like you more with each pound:blush:


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 27, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> I'm pretty sure I've said it before, but I'm gonna say it again:
> 
> Holy sweet jesus _fuck _you're hot.



X2........


----------



## rustydog7 (Apr 27, 2009)

You have gained a lot. I hope you keep gaining You are smoking hot and more beautiful all the time. :smitten:


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 27, 2009)

You look great. I want you to keep gaining until you can't move:smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 28, 2009)

FatPatriot, I don't want that, and that statement is kinda embarassing to feedism as a whole.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 28, 2009)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> FatPatriot, I don't want that, and that statement is kinda embarassing to feedism as a whole.



yeah and disturbing in general, but just look at the posting history there. 

still ... though the context is ugly, the right to say that kind of stuff is supposed to be defended here .. 

¯\(°_o)/¯


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 28, 2009)

Fatpatriot said:


> You look great. I want you to keep gaining until you can't move:smitten:



I want you to keep gaining until I can't move.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 28, 2009)

furious styles said:


> yeah and disturbing in general, but just look at the posting history there.
> 
> still ... though the context is ugly, the right to say that kind of stuff is supposed to be defended here ..
> 
> ¯\(°_o)/¯



Maybe. >.>

I think we generally confine it to the realm of "Eat until you can't move."


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 28, 2009)

As much as I don't like guys that bellow out "I WANT YOU TO GAIN UNTIL YOU CAN'T MOVE" at least be respectful to the fact that this IS the forum thread for saying things like that.

If you don't like it, either don't comment or go to another thread. No need to be disrespectful to certain members just playing out their erotic fetishes and fantasies on a forum that's supposed to be for that.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

Cutieee :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 29, 2009)

Alright then.

To return to the topic, I think at least half the forum wants the OP in the worst kind of way. @[email protected]


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Alright then.
> 
> To return to the topic, I think at least half the forum wants the OP in the worst kind of way. @[email protected]



hard to argue that lol


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 29, 2009)

I do accept the criticism and my posting history is probably disturbing to most people, but I am being honest. I know that my thoughts are disturbing, but this is the closest forum I can find to expressing my ideas.


----------



## Suze (Apr 29, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I want you to keep gaining until I can't move.


I want you to keep gaining until the swine flu gets you. 
ehe



BarbBBW said:


> I am going to say on that statement,... If you wanna see it, and it gets u going,... and she wants to do and it gets her going,.. THEN DO IT!!!!! Fuck everything else!! *As long as you both are consenting adults, both of you wanna do it,.... Then there is NO LINE to cross!*:bow: Just IMO


oh i don't know about that.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Apr 29, 2009)

I retract my earlier criticism in favor of another "Wow, Vermillion is hot" comment.


----------



## vermillion (Apr 29, 2009)

whoa..look what i started
opppps


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't apologize, please... you are very beautiful as I said. I totally meant it, and you started none of this


----------



## Russ2d (Apr 30, 2009)

> I am going to say on that statement,... If you wanna see it, and it gets u going,... and she wants to do and it gets her going,.. THEN DO IT!!!!! Fuck everything else!! As long as you both are *consenting adults*, both of you wanna do it,.... Then there is NO LINE to cross! Just IMO



Agreed... two thumbs up


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2009)

I like how one post turns a "look at my gain, I love it" thread into yet another discussion of the rules and a debate about feeding and the like.

I'd say that it's probably a better idea to take all that over to here, where it can be and has been discussed, and leave it out of this particular thread, which is here for an entirely different purpose.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

you are right BJ, I am sorry, but I didnt start it LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 30, 2009)

Reminder of the rules of this board - this thread has been cleaned up:

*Erotic Weight Gain subforum:* This forum is for use by those interested in all areas of weight gain, feeding and topics directly related to those things. The forum is for positive contributions and participation. In other words, if you have nothing good to say about a topic, or constructive/related pro-topic conversation to add, then you should not be posting and any such posts will be removed or edited as appropriate. Repeat offenders may lose access to this board. 
_***Note: Any threads moved into the subforum that have argumentative/contrary/opposing posts dated 8/16/07 or prior will remain as is, but the conversation/argument/opposition in the thread is over as of that date, no new posts of that nature will be accepted.***


_


----------



## bigwideland (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes you have increased in size alot, I love how ladies get a double belly. You must be pleased, well done, hope to see more gains in the future.


----------



## danny (May 3, 2009)

wow your beutiful


----------

